# Eclipse: Programmstart



## HeikoGrue (17. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag

Leider wusste ich nicht genau wohin mit der frage..


Ich habe heute meine Java Programme vom Laptop auf den normalen Desktop Pc übertragen.. in mein Eclispe.

Leider wenn ich das ganze auf der Konsole ausführen will gibt es mir immer das zulezt gestartete Programm zurück..
Wenn ich das Programm genau so nochmals neu schreibe Funktioniert es .. an was kann das liegen?

mfg Heiko


----------



## Foermchen82 (17. Mai 2010)

wie genau startest du deine Programme denn in Eclipse?


----------



## ARadauer (17. Mai 2010)

HeikoGrue hat gesagt.:


> an was kann das liegen?



das nun dein target ein anderes ist... hast du nun ein bin verzeichnis?
da compiliert eclipse dein programm hin..


----------



## HeikoGrue (17. Mai 2010)

Danke erst mal für die schnelle Meldung

Hier habe ich mal ein Screen gemacht...
hab da einfach nen Paket erstellt und die Classe reingeschoben also die .java datei.

Directupload.net - Dpaxj44dt.jpg

Grund wieso ich das getan habe.

Auf dem Laptop nehme ich mal an hat Eclipse ein Macke ... da ich da ein Programm geschrieben habe das gehen müsste aber ganz komische sachen ausgibt.. und auf dem eclipse auf dem rechner funktioniert es einwandfrei.. 

und ich wollte nun alle daten saven und eclipse neu draufladen auf den laptop..


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mai 2010)

Der Launch Button hat zwei Modi die sich in den Preferences einstellen lassen:
1. Compute from Selection (Default)
Eclipse versucht anhand der aktuellen Selektion die richtige Launch Configuration herauszufinden.
In deinem Screenshot ist das Package Blatt1 selektiert. Die Strategie wird also vermutlich versuch die Java Klasse zu starten die du beim letzten Mal in diesem Package gestartet hast

2. Latest
Eclipse startet die Launch Config die du als letztes verwendet hast.

Am besten klickst du nicht einfach auf den Button, sondern öffnest das Dropdown Menü und wählst das richtige aus, dann wird auch das richtige gestartet...


----------

